# Welcome to the new Forum!!



## WebmasterCorey

Welcome!! I hope you enjoy this new forum created to discuss all things about Disney movies, books, music and Disney TV shows!!


----------



## Nikisha421

I am so excited about this...just a new place for me to talk about all things DISNEY!!!!


----------



## Claudia Kellenberger

Great Forum Idea !

When my DH and I have any meal at home, we almost always have something on the small TV in the kitchen.   We love watching TV while eating.
During the week we watch  "All My Children"  because we tape it everyday.

HOWEVER .... during the weekends we almost always watch something Disney related.  I must have seen the original  *"The Parent Trap" * hundreds of times by now.  I absolutely adore this movie.  Not only is this movie such a wonderful movie,  but it brings back great memories from childhood.  
My Mom used to take us to "Proctor's Theater"  in Troy, New York.  It was a beautiful theater in its hayday.  We now know so much of the dialog of the movie that sometimes we repeat some of the lines as we are watching it.
I never get tired of it.  Hailey Mills was so wonderful,  as well the rest of the cast.


----------



## lodgelady

Claudia Kellenberger said:


> Great Forum Idea !
> 
> When my DH and I have any meal at home, we almost always have something on the small TV in the kitchen.   We love watching TV while eating.
> During the week we watch  "All My Children"  because we tape it everyday.



We used to do that too, then our kids got old enough to understand the plot lines! 

I heartily agree- Great idea for a forum!


----------



## Braodmathew

Hi I m Broad Mathew form USA I m new to this forum.  I am here to share some interesting information and I also want solution of my problems.


----------



## richmar

Wonderful idea for a forum.  Started going to DisneyWorld in 78.  DVC since 2000.  I found a good source of Disney info in a book by Neal Gabler called "WALT DISNEY The Triumph of The American Imagination". It provides alot of background infomation on Disney movies, TV shows and the company in general.


----------



## Tangled

Thanks! I wanted a good forum to discuss Disney movies.


----------



## buskr

thanks i thinks this is very good forum i discuss about moves TV etc


----------



## mom2i&z




----------



## benny02

Nice being here for I am in a forum site that is fan of Disney movies etc. like me.


----------



## thomasjose

Hi

This is Thomas Jose  joined on this forum today


----------



## romburgundy

hi all i'm new here from Canada and will be planning a trip for the kids "ehem" next year.


----------



## kelly914

Hello Everyone, I am new here...I am from California...


----------



## johnco

Hello there ! 

I'm new here from London. I'm John Rey. It's my first time joining in a forum site !


----------



## robert32

Really its a great forum i really enjoy here.


----------



## kerry23

Thanks and Hello to all


----------



## dedicated2disney

WebmasterCorey said:


> Welcome!! I hope you enjoy this new forum created to discuss all things about Disney movies, books, music and Disney TV shows!!


Hello, I just wanted to introduce myself to you all.

I just found your wonderfull community where I can talk about DISNEY YAY!! I love all animations including dreamworks but Disney and Pixar are the best IMO. 

I am 43 and live in the UK and am a HUGE Disney fan. Some people that know me think I am daft but then some 'get' me LOL. If I feel a bit fed up I just put on one of my films and I feel great again. 

I look forward to sharing thoughts and info with you all, have a great disney day!!


----------



## gillcrist32

Recently i have joined this community site. I would say you all a sweet hello.


----------



## emlydecia

Thanks for allow me in participating in Disney chatting.


----------



## robbarren




----------



## veritas

So about movies, what is the general consensus about why John Carter was a flop?


----------



## latinpaprika

Hi, everyone. I'm Nani and I'm new here.  Happy to be able to discuss all things Disney with people who will understand me!


----------



## disneyrex

This is kinda cool ! I'm just a longtime fan of all things "Disney" here to chat about Mickey, Minnie, Parks, Animated Films and whatever else we find interesting about Disney !


----------



## DisneyMaster

It's DisneyMaster from the uk!


----------



## kleuafflatus

glad i've found this forum! wish there were more people in this section of the forum tho


----------



## ClivetheMan34

I reckon Andy's Mom is an evil sex witch
Andy's dad isn't on the scene because she used him to sire Andy and then cast a spell on him so that he possessed Woody and thats why Woody is protective of Andy

all the other toys are possessed with the souls of her other sexual conquests


----------



## Penny Pincher

Hello to all from London UK!


----------



## WizzyGold

Hi everyone, I'm new here, so glad i found this


----------



## WizzyGold

dedicated2disney said:


> Hello, I just wanted to introduce myself to you all.
> 
> I just found your wonderfull community where I can talk about DISNEY YAY!! I love all animations including dreamworks but Disney and Pixar are the best IMO.
> 
> I am 43 and live in the UK and am a HUGE Disney fan. Some people that know me think I am daft but then some 'get' me LOL. If I feel a bit fed up I just put on one of my films and I feel great again.
> 
> I look forward to sharing thoughts and info with you all, have a great disney day!!



Hi! I know what you mean! when i'm feeling specially down I love to watch Beauty and the Beast. Or any other Disney films, always makes me smile!


----------



## KevininGeorgia

great, thank you!


----------



## samiam19

Hi, everyone! I'm Sam and I'm new here from CT


----------



## BrianL

samiam19 said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm Sam and I'm new here from CT



Welcome. We need more active users on the Movies board. Have fun!


----------



## ItsJayD

Hello you magical people, I am new here!


----------



## Vincent83

WebmasterCorey said:


> Welcome!! I hope you enjoy this new forum created to discuss all things about Disney movies, books, music and Disney TV shows!!


Thanks !


----------



## Burnse005

Thanks for making this!  Perfect place for me to ask my question!


----------



## The Disney Detective

Hey, I'm the Disney Detective. I'm new to the DisBoard, but I have been a huge Disney fan since I was a young'in. I have a YouTube channel that is all Disney, all the time and I discuss Disney updates and also uncover some secrets of the House of Mouse. Here is my most recent video, which talks about my Top 3 most underrated and overrated Disney movies. Give it a click and enjoy!


----------



## AkshaG

Hi everyone!

Just like everyone else, I'm a huge fan of all things Disney - especially the movies. Would love to talk about people's favorite movies, what they think Disney can do in their upcoming movies, and more!


----------



## elschanner

Hi, what stereo types do people think appear in Disney films and are they negative or positive ?


----------



## Sakina

excited to be here


----------



## Mark Adcox

Thankyou for having me here.


----------



## HelenMerritt

Hi! This is a great place to talk about Disney!


----------



## HelenMerritt

I'd like to share a list of cool apps to watch Disney channel on your phone


----------



## La Stilla

Hello! Thanks for accepting me on these forums. I love Disney, especially the villains and its humor, especially the older animated movies. Stay safe.


----------



## supernova

La Stilla said:


> Hello! Thanks for accepting me on these forums. I love Disney, especially the villains and its humor, especially the older animated movies. Stay safe.


Same!  Although you could probably tell by my avatar.  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## La Stilla

supernova said:


> Same!  Although you could probably tell by my avatar.  Welcome to the forums!


Sure thing! If there weren't villains, there wouldn't be a story. And if it had, it would be a boring one. Plus, their animation is always the best, they own the best voices, and the best songs!!


----------

